# This is quite cool



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

This man has a website and some cool youtube links.

I found them interesting , I have been trying to get rid of "ego" I believe that is my block from everything. It my ego that that has been wanting this and that, my ego that has all these false perceptions of my happiness. I believe the negative energy in my body is ego, a false sense of self. I believe that one day my ego reached its limits ( we all have a limit point) and the energy went into my head, causing a false sense of reality. Makes sense...false sense of self ...false sense of reality. I will talk more of this in my blog if anyone is interested in reading, they are just my ideas etc 

Here are a couple of links

1. How to get rid of the ego - 




2. how to "control" your thoughts - 




Robs x


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Interesting indeed. Thanks Robs!


----------

